# Krokodile Nordaustralien



## Rob der Ranger (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
hier ein paar gute Aufnahmen von den Salzwasserkrokodilen. Die Aufnahmen sind nicht von mir. Ich habe sie nur zusammengeschnitten.
Den Link erst downloaden, dann anschauen. Die Qualitaet ist so besser.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bn1pkbj7ud2smdm/croc%20attack.MP4?dl=0

Gruss, Rob


----------



## Kotzi (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Krokodile Nordaustralien*

Vielen Dank für das tolle Video!


----------



## destoval (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Krokodile Nordaustralien*

Tolles Video!

Ein Glück das es in unseren Gewässern keine Saltys gibt. Da wäre man als Angler dann auch gejagter |supergri

Ich bin mal einem von über 4m begegnet (Auf Sri Lanka). Wollten mit dem Boot eine Schnorcheltour machen und sind zu einem Riff gefahren. Von weitem konnte man schon was großes auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen sehen. Wir sind dann mal lieber im Boot geblieben als wir aus kurzer Distanz dann sehen konnten um was es sich handelt #t

Der Bootsfahrer meinte das die dort so selten sind, dass es eigentlich riesiges Glück ist mal eins zu Gesicht zu bekommen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Krokodile Nordaustralien*

Seelische Grausamkeit dieses Video.#q
Ich sitze hier mit einem Teller Reis und Gemüseratatouille#q


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Krokodile Nordaustralien*

Oha, das sind Dimensionen! Da schick ich meine Anni lieber nicht hin.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Krokodile Nordaustralien*

Klasse Aufnahmen. Zum anschauen nicht schlecht, live begegnen wollte ich denen trotzdem nicht.


----------

